# got tired of snow went to tractor show, pics.



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Flywheelers tractor show in frostproof Florida.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

MM 5 star is Kickin....


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Those guys that did the doubles -1 they were really talented-love that d-830


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

So, for the first time in over a month we can see more sod today than snow! 63 today but snow tomorrow night wed, and sat-you should have called and I would have gone to the show


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Love that County 6.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

If you like doubles check out this triple 830 with sound guard cab.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

A couple more. Some really went the extra mile, like the wheel centers on the five star has a MM on em. And the stainless grille on the Ollie has a lip all the way around. I talked to the guy with the hi crop G. I figured it must be rare, turns out only 235 built and half were exported. He drove by it for 15 years, all grown up in the brush along a Florida road. He was working next door when an excavator friend was cleaning the place up stops over and says if you want this thing get it cause next load of scrap is gonna have it on it. About 30 k worth of restoration in it now.

That 560 with the grapple is a crazy thing too. Round bale picker

The 830 double has lugs for duals to be added, all hydraulic controls for the lead dog. Short little cylinder at the base of the hand clutch Bet that would be a bugger to feather. Definitely built to work, not a parade queen.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Love those 435's with the GM diesels


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for those pictures! I've wanted to get to that show for years. Maybe next year!


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

barnrope said:


> If you like doubles check out this triple 830 with sound guard cab.


Now that is just too cool


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I like the MM g704. Can I test drive it?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

SVFHAY said:


> Flywheelers tractor show in frostproof Florida.


Ya should-a hollered...I live about 8 miles south of that show. That's where I purchased the spreader yesterday, went to church @ the chapel there this mornin' & pulled the spreader home.

Did you see the "Snow engine" run?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I thought you were up in the panhandle. I was there with the inlaws and lucky to get a couple hours away .There was a field just out of the gate with rounds in that were sitting awfully close, looked like a heavy crop.

I didn't see that engine run, but I was really fascinated with the hit and miss that were running Really a nice show.


----------

